# [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011



## Koi-Uwe (1. Jan. 2011)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr.

Wie im letzten Jahr, gibt es natürlich auch dieses Jahr einen "Neue-Koi-Sammelthread".

Dann legt mal los 




Ps.: Hier der Link zum 2010er Jahrgang


----------



## fishdude (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Gruezi wohl.....

 noch nichts los hier, na dann mach ich mal den anfang:


     

my last japan koi 2011
showa 42cm Hirasawa

was macht ihr eigentlich deckt ihr euch nochmal mit fischen und futter ein , aus japan kommt ja dann nichts mehr

gruss
marco


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*



habe auch soeben den ersten Koi im Jahr 2011 geordert. Der Zweite war leider schon weg.

Ein Soragoi von Otsuka 28 cm groß. 

Bin mir aber sicher, dass es noch mit der letzte war. Über einen Shiro Utsuri muss ich noch nachdenken. Dem fehlt noch das gewisse etwas. Kann da noch nicht entscheiden. Bilder gibt es aber erst am 20.04.2011.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallöchen,
ich hab ja auch schon 2 Koi geordert.

Einen 70er Kigoi und einen 75er Kohaku. Bilder aber erst wenn sie hier sind 

Ein kleines Bild vorweg


----------



## michag (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

@ Uwe morjen,na da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Fodddossssssssss


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hurrahurra die Post war da... Was hat sie mir gebracht?

3 wunderschöne Koi. Eigentlich sollten sie erst in der nächsten Woche kommen, doch der bisherige Lieferant liefert nicht mehr und der neue liefert zu anderen Zeiten, also kamen sie gestern schon bei mir an.

Zur Zeit schwimmen die drei in ihrem beheizten Quarantänebecken und warten auf wärmere Tage. Die erste Nacht haben sie gut überstanden und hatte heute auch schon ordentlich Kohldampf.

Der Soragoi (28 cm) von Otsuka stand ja schon fest.
 

Dann kam hinzu der Shiro Utsuri (23 cm) von Hoshino.
 

Und eigentlich wollte ich so kleine Koi nicht mehr, aber irgendwie hat mich der Kin Showa (19 cm) vom Hiranishi so fasziniert.
 

Naja Zeit zum wachsen haben sie alle drei und wer weiß, was aus ihnen mal wird.


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Na dann will ich auch mal meine neuen Fische zeigen:
   

Da hätten wir einmal einen ca. 22 cm großen Mizuho Ogon von Maruhiro und noch 5 kleine mit ca. 13-15 cm von Masaki. Ich glaube, einen Asagi, Shusui, Goshiki und Beni Kikokuryu zu sehen. Was der kleine orange für einer sein könnt, weiß ich leider absolut nicht. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Bitte korrigiert mich auch, falls ich mich bei den anderen kleinen irren sollte.


----------



## CrimsonTide (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hmmm, durch Ostern ist wohl wenig los hier. Kann mir keiner was zur Bestimmung meiner Fische sagen?


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Moin Aaron,

Deine Bestimmung ist m. E. so richtig. 

Der kleine orange-farbene Koi ist echt schwer zu bestimmen, könnte ein Beni Kikokuryu sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Hier mal eine Bestimmungshilfe, aber auch damit ist es nicht einfach.

Sind aber wirklich hübsche Koi - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hier mein neuer Shusui

Züchter Suda, 45 cm Nissai

Am 23.04.2011 eingesetzt.


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Wow, Robert,

wunderschöner Shusui!


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Danke Dodi, mir gefällt er auch super!


----------



## Armatus (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo,

habe mir nen winzigen Ochiba Shigure geholt.

Bilder schen schwer im moment 

lg


----------



## Caki04 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Wo bekommt Ihr denn so tolle Kois her?


----------



## CrimsonTide (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

z.b. von 
www.koi-leitgeb.at, 
www.koi-tirol.at (ist aber in bayern trotz at-domain) oder 
www.koi-bauer.com ... 

in deutschland ist es ja nicht so schwer, an schöne fische zu kommen. im süden österreichs hast außer megazoo kaum was und das ist nicht das wahre!


----------



## robsig12 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Mein Shusui ist z.B. von Koi-tirol.at. 

Der Besitzer Robert (welch schöner Name ) ist ein ganz netter, und immer für seine Kunden da.

Habe ihn im Februar gekauft, und er durfte bis zum Wochenende ohne Anzahlung bei ihm im Becken weiter schwimmen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

jaja, dass roberts shusui von robert/koi-tirol ist, weiß ich wohl ... leider hab ich dieses angebot zu spät gesehen *grrrr*


----------



## robsig12 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

1 war noch da! Aber nicht so schön wie meiner :smoki


----------



## Karl der Koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo,

na dann will ich auch mal,

Gin Rin Ki Utsuri
Yamazaki
45cm

Doits Ochiba
Takahashi
45cm
handzahm

Yamabuki
Izumia
40cm
sehr kammerascheu, sonst ist der natürlich gerade

Beni Kumonryo
Takahashi
40cm

Shusui
Sengoro
40cm

Karashi ( senffarben )
Yamazaki
45cm handzahm


alles Nissai außer der Ochiba der ist 21/2 Jahre


Grüßle


----------



## Karl der Koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Der karashi


----------



## Dodi (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Nabend!

Nach einigen Jahren gibt es bei uns auch mal wieder Neuzugänge:

Hier ein Hi-Asagi
   

Und ein Kikokuriyu mit bronzefarbenen Flecken, sieht echt toll aus:
   

Beide 30-35 cm groß.

@ Karl:
Der Shusui gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## svendunja (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

hier mein neuzugang

Shusui
züchter. Katsumi
Nisai
ca.40cm


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hi Dodi,
von den ganzen Koi-Varietäten gefällt mir der Asagi am besten.
Euer Neuzugang schaut klasse aus


----------



## robsig12 (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hi Didi, der Hi Asagi gefällt mir sehr gut. Schönes rot, wie ich es mag.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

..einen Neuen hab ich auch schon im Teich..Hi.Utsuri mit vielen schönen schwarzen Punkten.. 35 cm groß, 2jährig.


----------



## Dodi (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo Eva-Maria und Robert,

danke für Euren Zuspruch! 

Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Koi...


----------



## Vera44 (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Na, dann will ich auch mal!

Damit unser Nachwuchs nicht so alleine ist, ein Shusui 12 cm und ein Butterfly 20 cm.
Letzte Woche kam schon ein Shusui mit mehr Rotanteil und ein Shiro Utsuri dazu. Die hab ich vergessen zu fotografieren.


----------



## robsig12 (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo Vera, 

der Shusui schaut recht gut aus. Ich habe nur bedenken, da wenn die als Tosai so viel blau auf dem Rücken haben, schaut das tol aus, aber die neigen dann später oft zu viel Shimi Flecken. Muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Vera44 (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo Robert!

Wir werden sehen was draus wird. Der 2. Shusui hat weniger blau, dafür ist er mehr rot. Der "fertige", der mir gefallen hätte, sollte 1500,- kosten. Das war echt zu viel.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hi Vera,
der auf dem rechten Bild schaut klasse aus.
Mir gefallen sowohl die Farben als auch die sehr aparte Beflossung.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du von dem Burschen noch weitere Bilder hättest, vll. auch mal welche, wo man ihn von vorn sieht?


----------



## Vera44 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Die beiden Bilder hab ich noch. Schön dass er Dir gefällt!


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*



Vera44 schrieb:


> ein Shusui 12 cm


Vera,
wo hast du den denn geholt? - steh voll auf blau. 
Je nach Wasserwerten mag er noch etwas an Farbe verlieren aber der ist toll.


----------



## Caki04 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> z.b. von
> www.koi-leitgeb.at,
> www.koi-tirol.at (ist aber in bayern trotz at-domain) oder
> www.koi-bauer.com ...
> ...



Und der schöne Fisch kommt dann mit der POST?
Weil mal eben nach Bayern fahren.....


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hi Vera,

schöner Shusui, tolles blau! 
Aber auch der Butterfly und der andere gefallen mir!

@ Caki:
Wir haben unsere Fische z. B. in Nordrhein-Westfalen bestellt und per Overnight-Express geliefert bekommen.
Abends wurde abgeholt und morgens schon vor 9 Uhr waren die Fische bei uns. Kostet so um die 30-35 Euronen.


----------



## Doc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Leider keine Großaufnahme ... aber besser als nichts.

Unten in ca. 2m Tiefe grundeln die beiden Ghosts, habe ich am Wochenende vom Sven bekommen (geecebird).


----------



## Vera44 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke Dodi, bin mal gespannt was draus wird.
Die Fischis habe ich bei uns im Ort gekauft. Aquaristik Silbermann, da gehe ich auch wegen den Diskus hin. Fischis in der Größe oder auch bis sag ich mal 30cm kann man eher nicht bestellen, jedenfalls kann man da nicht gezielt einen aussuchen. Die anderen beiden habe ich bei Koi Maas in Saarlouis gekauft. Meinen Kohaku habe ich im letzten Jahr dort gekauft. Werde mal Bilder von dem anderen Shusui und dem Shiro Utsuri machen. Sind auch schöne Tiere.


----------



## Werk1 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo zusammen !!!

Muss sagen,dass sind schon schöne Kois, die hier so vorgestellt werden .

Habe mir auch zwei richtig schöne 2 Kois zugelegt .

Ein super Kumonryu und einen Hammer Sanke 




    


Gruß werk  uwe


----------



## Dodi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo!

@ Vera:
Jepp, Fische unter 30 cm kann man meist online nicht aussuchen, aber ist auch irgendwie verständlich.
Freue mich schon auf Bilder von den beiden anderen. 

@ Uwe:
Der Sanke ist wirklich bildschön!


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo!

Hab in der Mittagspause mal probiert die anderen beiden neuen zu fotografieren. Ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen. In Teich ist es eben nicht so einfach.
Auf dem ersten Bild sind beide in der Mitte, Bild 2 ist es der Shusui auf der linken Seite, Bild 3 rechts, Bild 4 klar der Shiro


----------



## fishdude (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

ja hallo, 
uwe dein sanke ist der hit...

bei mir gibts chagoi die zweite, denn ich hab mich letzte woche in eine 2 jährige chaggy (soragoi?) dame verguckt. das 56cm mädel schwimmt seit heute bei mir und ich bin total happy

 hier ist sie miss fatty von hirasawa ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob es ein chagoi oder soragoi ist? vieleicht habt ihr ne ahnung.
         

grüsse
marco


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Moin!

@ Vera:
Hübscher Shusui, auch wenn man es leider im Teich fotografiert nicht so gut erkennen kann.

@ Marco:
von der Farbe her würd ich sagen: Soragoi.

Viel Spaß mit Euren Neuzugängen!


----------



## Drakestar (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hey zsammen,

dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten dieses Jahr zeigen 

Ein Tosai Tancho Kujaku, 17cm
Bin auf seine Entwicklung sehr gespannt... was meint ihr?

Bildquali ist leider nicht ganz so gut...

grüße


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo,

schöner Tancho! 
Kann noch viel passieren, da er relativ klein ist. Aber er hat bestimmt gute Anlagen!


----------



## Drakestar (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Ja mal schaun was in einem Jahr oder nach diesem Sommer draus wird... Werd dann nochmal Bilder posten...

Bis jetzt frisst er sehr gut und kam vorhin schon an die Hand 

Ich fand ihn von allen anderem Kujaku im Becken am interessantesten, war nicht der einzige Tancho aber bei ihm war der Punkt am symetrischsten.


----------



## robsig12 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Schöner Koi,

denke aber der Punkt wird sich noch ein wenig verändern.


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo,
dann will ich euch mal meine neuen kleinen Koi zeigen. Der erste ist ein Yellow Hariwake 15cm, der Zweite ein Kikusui 10cm, der dritte ein Platinum Ogon 10cm und der vierte ein Shiro Matsuba 10cm.


----------



## Armatus (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Die beiden letzten sind toll! )


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

..sodele, mein 2er Neuzugang und wohl der Letzte..mehr geht nicht dafür mußten 2 weichen die bei meiner Tochter eingezogen sind. ein Kohaku mit einem Sankepunkt ist es geworden..44cm groß und passt gut zur Meute..


----------



## robsig12 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hi Werner gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hier sind 2 von meinen neuen, die ein Bekannter aus Überbesatz sehr günstig abgeben wollte.
Beide deutlich über 50 cm und sehr zutraulich, ließen sich gleich streicheln und fressen auch schon fast aus der Hand. Das Alter hat ein paar Spuren hinterlassen aber sie haben sich gut mit dem Rest verstanden und schweben wohlauf durch den Teich.
Zusätzlich werden ein paar eigenen Nachzuchten einziehen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Caki04 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

So - nach langer Überlegung haben wir uns dann am Samstag doch noch 3 Kleine Jungs (oder halt Mädels) zugelegt...
Ein Karashi und zwei Kujakus? Wenn ich den Händler bei den ganzen Arten richtig verstanden habe,....

Leider habe ich keine blaue Wanne.....


----------



## DaniJeep (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo!
Hier unser kleiner Neuzugang, unser erster Konishi! *freu*  Ist ein Hi Showa, wie gesagt von Konishi, Tosai, 27cm. Nach 5 Minuten im Teich, hat er sich beim Füttern gleich mal als erster auf Futter gestürzt und kam direkt an die Hand. Zu niedlich, der kleine Kerl. 
Wie findet Ihr ihn?
LG Dani und Rainer


----------



## seppl (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Hallo, wir haben uns auch 3 neue 10-13 cm Koi gekauft, dabei war auch ein Butterfly, kommen
aber schon am 2 Tag zum Futter mit den anderen Kois, echt super.

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sternenstaub (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo Koi-Freunde,
ich habe mir letzten Monat meine ersten zwei Kois gegönnt zur Art kann ich nichts sagen aber mir gefallen sie
LG Angelika


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo zusammen, 
hier sind meine Neuzugänge


----------



## Highway (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Servus liebe Koi-Kichi´s,

hier möchte ich euch meine Neuzugänge einmal vorstellen.
Bild 1- ein Chagoi, Tosai 14 cm, Bild 2-Yamabukin Butterfly, Tosai 16 cm, Bild 3-Hi Kujaku, Tosai 21 cm, Bild 4-ein Hi Asagi, Tosai 15 cm, Bild 5-Aka Matsuba, Tosai 16 cm. Die Züchter habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf, werde da aber nochmal nachfragen....


----------



## Highway (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo,

und hier noch ein Nachtrag.
Ich habe mir jetzt endlich meine beiden Geburtstagsgeschenke abholen dürfen, bei einem Händler in Zinzenzell...eine tolle Anlage und sehr sehr schöne Fische...
Auch meine... ... konnte nicht anders und hat sich doch gleich für sich noch ein Fischl mitgenommen...

Bild 1 - ein Doitsu Kohaku 16 cm von Shinoda, 
Bild 2 - ein Ochiba Shigure 18 cm von Oofuchi, 
Bild 3 - ein Goshiki 16 cm von Aoki... (der ist für mein......)


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Also eigentlich wollte ich nur ne Portion Futter kaufen, als ich vorhin beim örtlichen kleinen, aber seit 40 Jahren bestehenden, Zooladen vorbeigefahren bin.
Das Futter habe ich bekommen ... wieso habe ich nach KOI gefragt? ..... Er zeigte mir die drei, die er noch noch in einem Becken hatte. Da gucken einen dann 3cm große KOI-Augen an und was soll ich sagen: You`re welcome. Die großen haben den Beutel direkt mal inspeziert 
Jetzt schwimmen sie mittlerweile im Teich ... haben 8 Wochen Quarantäne hinter sich, so dass ich die Fische nach Angewöhnung direkt in den Teich gesetzt habe.
*Übrigens:* Vorsicht beim Kauf von KOI aus Israel momentan: KHV Alarm


Sehr süß die kleinen Dinger ... verstehen sich gut mit den anderen Bewohnern.

Kann mir jmd. sagen, welche Bezeichnung die 3 Stinker haben?


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Kann keiner was zu der Bezeichnung der kleinen sagen?


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

naja, am ersten foto ganz links ist ein showa, aber die anderen beiden sind für mich nicht wirklich zuordenbar ... der rechte (ebenfalls 1. foto) ist einer mit gin rin (glänzende schuppen) ... am ehesten ein kin gin rin (d.h. nicht einer der großen variationen zuordenbarer mit glänzenden schuppen).

aber vielleicht hat noch einer von den koi-experten mehr rat auf lager ...


----------



## Glückskind (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hey...hab mich lange nicht mehr hier sehen lassen,hier ein kleiner teil underer Koi s


----------



## Glückskind (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

das sind undere koi Anhang anzeigen 91831


----------



## toschbaer (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hallo.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/86344&d=1306697352[QUOTE=DaniJeep

Sehr schön!
und von sehr guten Eltern!

Die anderen neuen Koi - sind natürlich alle super   und auf eine tolle Entwicklung

Markus es sind 2 Showa und ein GG Kohaku  

jmm.- Glückskind es ist sehr schade, dass ich nichts erkennen kann 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Glückskind (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Hey garnicht soeinfach die Bande aufs Bild zu bekommen....
hier noch mal ein neues Bild

lieben gruss 
Gabi


----------



## Frankia (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Na dann will ich auch mal............


----------



## Benseoo7 (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

So ich habe nun auch das ein oder ander Bild für euch...


----------



## Koigoldy (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Ich find aber die Preise für so ne Tierchen ein bisschen übertrieben,oder?


----------



## Koigoldy (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Aber scön sind se ja!!!


----------



## MadDog (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Neuzugänge vorstellen.

Was für welche es sind, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber mir gefallen diese.

Wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was für eine Art diese sind, würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Ich vermisse die neue Ausgabe, d.h. [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2012  

Ist ja sicher schon wieder was an Neuanschaffungen passiert im heurigen Jahr!!


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Unsere neuen Koi in 2011*

Der neue Thread  Unsere neuen Koi in 2012


----------

